# Tests to run for an used stream?



## junesen (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm buying an used TiVo Stream. Is there any easy tests I should do to verify that it is in working condition?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I have read here that many Streams purchased from eBay are former telecom units as to which the prior owner (the eBay seller) does not have a legal right, and so TiVo will not activate the unit as to the new purchaser. Hence, it was recommended to call TiVo and inquire as to the particular unit's status pre-purchase.


----------



## junesen (Jun 17, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> I have read here that many Streams purchased from eBay are former telecom units as to which the prior owner (the eBay seller) does not have a legal right, and so TiVo will not activate the unit as to the new purchaser. Hence, it was recommended to call TiVo and inquire as to the particular unit's status pre-purchase.


Thanks for the info. What information do I need from the seller so I can check with TiVo? The serial number?

And what is the process to activate the TiVo Stream after I purchase it?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Here are some posts from mdavej explaining these matters, which should help:


> Adding ebay into the equation makes success even more unlikely. Back when I was on the hunt for a Stream on ebay, 3 of the 4 I bought turned out to be stolen cable company devices that Tivo would not activate. I was lucky to get refunds for all of those.


Reasons to get a TiVo Stream?


> Who knows why Tivo requires activation/deactivation. But it works differently than other Tivo devices. The seller may need to deactivate (remove from account), but then you can activate it yourself online without contacting Tivo or having a support case number opened by the seller. With cable company Stream boxes, the end user has no way to activate/deactivate. So that won't ever work under any circumstances. My advice is to first confirm that the seller originally bought the Stream retail and get the TSN number from him. You can then call Tivo and confirm that the TSN is not assigned to some cable company. I didn't know to do this with my first unit. I asked the sellers of the second and third units if they bought them retail. Both lied. My 4th unit, I got the TSN and confirmed with Tivo that it was ok, and finally had something that worked. In my case, the Stream had never been activated before, so activation was easy.


Reasons to get a TiVo Stream?


----------

